
Americans finally understand that marijuana is less harmful than alcohol - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2014/04/02/americans-finally-understand-that-marijuana-is-less-harmful-than-alcohol/
======
fourbeard
Americans apparently don't understand that daily use of marijuana will damage
your brain.

~~~
dalke
Nor is the article trying to convince people otherwise. It cites a recent
medical study:

> A 2010 study in the journal Lancet, for instance, graded common drugs on
> sixteen criteria relating to how harmful the drugs were to users, and how
> harmful they were to society overall. On both measures - harm to self and
> harm to users - marijuana scored significantly lower than alcohol.

It links to the Lancet site, and if you don't want to register, the article is
available from
[http://www.sg.unimaas.nl/_OLD/oudelezingen/dddsd.pdf](http://www.sg.unimaas.nl/_OLD/oudelezingen/dddsd.pdf)
.

It ranks cannabis as safe than alcohol, but not as safe as ecstasy, LSD, or
khat, and a few other drugs. It doesn't say cannabis or any of the other drugs
are safe or have no side effects.

